# Lawn tractor vs trash truck?



## JimMc7 (Jun 15, 2011)

:frown:

I just need to vent a bit....not a good day so far!

Neighbors and I were removing a large tree branch felled by a windstorm last night. I had my lawn tractor with flat bed trailer parked in the road so we could cut/remove the limbs blocking the street. Ironically, one of the reasons was to allow the trash truck driver access to our houses! Trash truck driver is an older gentleman who doesn't see very well and he backs up to get the trash because of our narrow street. He didn't see tractor/trailor and tree debris in the shaded part of the street and backed into my lawn tractor at a too high speed. My neighor tried to move the tractor and his wife was yelling at the driver to stop (he doesn't hear too well, either) -- all to no avail! Tractor with 12' flat bed trailer loaded with limbs all knocked back about 20 feet . Thankfully, my neighbor jumped off the tractor at the last minute and no person or any of our 4 legged friends were hurt. I was at home getting another chain saw so I missed the event.

Trash man says he will replace my tractor and I can only hope he will!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 15, 2011)

I sure hope you got a police report or something other than the trash truck drivers word.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 15, 2011)

May want to report the incident to the "trash company".

Problem is, the driver may lose his job.  But the employer should definitely replace your tractor.

FWIW


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Trash driver is an independent owner so no company to answer to - or back him up financially either which may not be good.  He's served us for 20 years and says this is his 1st accident.  My tractor is 10+ years old so I won't ask him to pay for a direct replacement (48" water cooled JD lawn tractor / mower is probably $6K or more these days -- I paid almost $5k 10+ years ago).  I'll be happy if he replaces with standard 48" JD mower.  I told him a replacement wouldn't be cheap and asked if he had insurance.  He insisted he would pay out of his pocket (probably doesn't want to involve the ins co considering his age/health).

I'll get a replacement price today and see where this goes.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 15, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> May want to report the incident to the "trash company".
> 
> Problem is, the driver may lose his job. But the employer should definitely replace your tractor.
> 
> FWIW


 The driver can't see too well, can't hear too well, probably shouldn't be driving a truck if anything. Next time it could be a child. The trash companies insurance should cover all the damages if they don't do it out of their own pocket first.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 15, 2011)

Yikes. Tough situation if something goes wrong....


----------



## Mariner1 (Jun 15, 2011)

A few years ago, our trash company backed down our driveway to get our trash and my 1995 Isuzu Trooper was parked at the end.  Shoved the vehicle ten feet and did considerable damage.  They hauled it to the body shop and repaired the thing at there cost. The driver could see and hear, he just couldn't use mirrors.

Karl


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Another deere hit by truck accident. happens all the time............


:biggrin:

Hope he comes through for you.


----------



## Fred (Jun 15, 2011)

At least you are reporting that nobody was hurt ... that's good. Looks like you may have a great many spare parts for the next tractor.

Hope this all works out OK for you and the driver.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 15, 2011)

JimMc7 said:


> :frown:
> 
> backed into my lawn tractor at a too high speed.



I was not aware that there was a correct speed to back into something. 

Sounds pretty nasty.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 15, 2011)

Haynie said:


> I was not aware that there was a correct speed to back into something.
> 
> Sounds pretty nasty. Hope it all works out.


 
Good point! Busted headlight and engine cover would have been a more appropriate result at a reasonable speed. Mower & loaded trailer pushed back 20 feet is too high a speed!

I called the local JD dealer and cost is less than I expected for a standard new mower plus he has a couple used mowers which may be a little closer to a fair deal for both of us.

Again, the guy has served us for 20 years so I'm not trying to gouge him -- just want similar to what I had before this happened.

Re the comments about how it could have been worse and what if a child was in the road -- point taken -- it does really concern me the guy couldn't see a tractor, trailer, 4 pets, 2 people and a large tree limb when backing up (he said he watches the edge of the road when backing). We do have young children in the neighborhood so could be time to switch to the other trash carrier for the safety of all of us.


----------



## Haynie (Jun 15, 2011)

Good that you are being nice. Everybody makes mistakes and no one was injured.  I just hope he is a man of word.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 15, 2011)

wolftat said:


> The driver can't see too well, can't hear too well, probably shouldn't be driving a truck if anything. _*Next time it could be a child.*_


 
Neil said a lot right there.  I know people mean well and do not want to hurt or get someone such as this in trouble.  There just comes a time when people just should not longer drive, for their saftey as well as the saftey of everyone on the street around them.  

If this is the case Jim, you really should do the right thing no matter how bad if feels in the pit of your stomach.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 15, 2011)

Isn't this a matter for his Insurance?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Haynie said:


> Good that you are being nice. Everybody makes mistakes and no one was injured. I just hope he is a man of word.


 
It's an Okie thing, being nice that is, backing trash trucks now that's a different story:biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 15, 2011)

Well save the tires.  I had to replace one today because I hit something and put a hole in the side.  They tried to repair it but couldn't.  Cost me $86 for a new tire!


----------



## pensbydesign (Jun 16, 2011)

did you at least get some good pen blanks from the tree


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like he definitely scuffed your lawn tractor...


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 17, 2011)

*hmmmm*

We hava a KIA dealer here offering $7000 for "any" trade in...you might want to call him.


JimMc7 said:


> :frown:
> 
> 
> I just need to vent a bit....not a good day so far!
> ...


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 17, 2011)

JimMc7 said:


> :frown:
> 
> I just need to vent a bit....not a good day so far!
> 
> ...


Don't bother taking it to an insurance adjuster, it is totaled. :frown:


----------



## JimMc7 (Jun 18, 2011)

He gave me a check for a replacement this morning. We talked about his health and backing into the neighborhood. He gets out of the truck and looks back now before backing in. He's a good man and I trust he'll take the steps to be as careful as he can. Ours is the only pickup where he has to back in. I talked with his wife when I provided the replacement cost and she is trying to get him to retire. Hopefully, he can retire on his own terms.


----------

